# Linoleum guy needed near Grand Rapids



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

I tiled my kitchen floor, three stairs, and the foyer floor. I hate the tile stairs and the foyer and I'd like to rip it out and I need to hire someone to lay the new subfloor (not doing that again) for the stairs and foyer and to put down new linoleum. I'm going to keep the kitchen tiled, the rest I want diffrent. I need it done right this time. It's only three steps and a 3'x3' foyer. Thanks.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Send me some pics of the area and I will see what I can do for you. New construction and Remodeling professionals.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*If i wasnt so far away, i would do it for ya for nothing, but that kinda job should only cost you tops $75 including underlayment and materials..So dont let somebody try to pull the wool over your eyes...*


----------



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *If i wasnt so far away, i would do it for ya for nothing, but that kinda job should only cost you tops $75 including underlayment and materials..So dont let somebody try to pull the wool over your eyes...*


Thanks for the tip bud.


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

Jimmer Klien of Go Fast racing ,Great job, and cheap...


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Remember the old addage "you get what you pay for" you may find someone to do it cheap, but how cheap is it really when you have to have it done twice to get the job done right? Keep us informed and good luck.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*If gas wasnt over $3 a gallon i'd do it. *

*Big Reds you can tell your a money maker.....I dont know who you get to do your work, but i was in the flooring biz for over 16 yrs and there is alot of hackers out there that shouldnt be out there...*

*Hey Corona split the gas with me and i'll do it for ya, to make sure "you get what you pay for"....But i'm sure there is some great installers down there...*


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

I used a bad word "cheap" how about quality at a lower price than everyone else. check out his referances, not that I care where you get your stuff from. just trying to help a fellow sportsman, Big reds some people cant or don't want to spend the big money. Most qualified installers [which Real Screamer86 sounds like] will not finish the job untill the customer is happy! unlike a general contractor who sub everything out. quotes are free. I'd rather spend my extra money on fly rods....


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey screamer,

What did I say in my posts that made you think I was a "money maker"? I simply asked for some pictures so I can make sure the job was going to be bid correctly! Although it does make me wonder how you could have been a flooring installer for that long and not know you do not bid anything site unseen? Everyone including a homeowner knows you cannot bid a job correctly that way. FYI, I do 90% of all my jobs from painting, or remodeling a bathroom all the way to construction of $200,000.00 homes. This way I can be assured of high quality and be as cost efficient to the CUSTOMER as possible.
Any questions, I will be glad to answer them for you. Just give me a call 616-813-9591

Ross


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I read this thread when it first was posted. When I read RealScreamer's post I started to reply and then stopped. I don't want to get into a fight here but I've got to agree with Big Red. I'm a licensed builder and do a lot of flooring work. But I'd never bid a job site unseen. I make sure that the customer is happy before I get paid and leave the job. As far as being a "money maker", what's wrong with that? I've got a family to feed too. Vehicles, gas, tools, and insurance aren't cheap. I'm probably a lot cheaper than most contractors when I price a job because I don't have a heck of a lot of overhead other than the items I listed. When did profit become a dirty word? I have to eat too. Another way to look at it is that there are a lot of people out there that either can't do this type of work or don't want to do it. That is what we are out there for. Let us do it and charge a reasonable price and we both benefit.

John


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

jpollman said:


> I read this thread when it first was posted. When I read RealScreamer's post I started to reply and then stopped. I don't want to get into a fight here but I've got to agree with Big Red. I'm a licensed builder and do a lot of flooring work. But I'd never bid a job site unseen. I make sure that the customer is happy before I get paid and leave the job. As far as being a "money maker", what's wrong with that? I've got a family to feed too. Vehicles, gas, tools, and insurance aren't cheap. I'm probably a lot cheaper than most contractors when I price a job because I don't have a heck of a lot of overhead other than the items I listed. When did profit become a dirty word? I have to eat too. Another way to look at it is that there are a lot of people out there that either can't do this type of work or don't want to do it. That is what we are out there for. Let us do it and charge a reasonable price and we both benefit.
> 
> John


 
*I"ve been in the flooring business for over 16yrs, and have bid jobs over the phone quite often (small jobs) and this particular job is only 3 steps and a 3x3 landing...Give me a break! It would take a total of maybe 1 1/2 hrs to do it .....I guess i dont believe in charging way to much for something to little....IMO....*


*I did it for 16+ yrs and bid jobs over the phone quite often, but as this particular job its only a landind and a*


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *I"ve been in the flooring business for over 16yrs, and have bid jobs over the phone quite often (small jobs) and this particular job is only 3 steps and a 3x3 landing...Give me a break! It would take a total of maybe 1 1/2 hrs to do it .....I guess i dont believe in charging way to much for something to little....IMO....*
> 
> 
> *I did it for 16+ yrs and bid jobs over the phone quite often, but as this particular job its only a landind and a*


I agree that it's a very small job. But therein is part of the problem. It's hardly worth packing up the truck and tools and driving to a job to make $30 or so. I do take small jobs that a lot of other guys won't take. But it's got to be close by and worth my while to do the job. That's all I'm saying. I agree that you shouldn't have to pay through the nose for a simple job. But if you compare the per square foot cost for a tiny job like this and a big full room job, the per foot price is obviously going to be a lot more for a small job in order to make it worth while for the contractor.

Take care

John


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Well this thread just made the blood pressure rise to an unseen level.. I have been doing floorcovering for 18yrs and anymore this is the mentality anymore of most people in this trade.Now I did say MOST..... Dont Overpay for crying out loud supplies,insurance,and gas alone will eat ya alive and sorry but I'm not lacing up my boots just to say I worked all day and made no money.. You Get What You Pay For... If u want a $75.00 job then thats probablly what you will end up with and furthermore since I own my own business you guys who are doing it for $75 bucks can you're stealing the supplies from your mon-fri employer and doing these after work. Plumbers and Electricians get the pay they want because they are certified maybe some off these customers should look at hiring quality installers instead of fly by nighters... We are all in this together guys lets get paid for what were worth and we will gain much more respect form the customer by charging a fair competive price. And for all who are still doing this kinda work for nothing "Bust Your ***** Brother" and when your all spent out in 15 yrs for working for nothing the only one you have to blame is "U" "Call The Best Or Suffer Like The Rest" enough said:evil:


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

jpollman said:


> I agree that it's a very small job. But therein is part of the problem. It's hardly worth packing up the truck and tools and driving to a job to make $30 or so. I do take small jobs that a lot of other guys won't take. But it's got to be close by and worth my while to do the job. That's all I'm saying. I agree that you shouldn't have to pay through the nose for a simple job. But if you compare the per square foot cost for a tiny job like this and a big full room job, the per foot price is obviously going to be a lot more for a small job in order to make it worth while for the contractor.
> 
> Take care
> 
> John


*I know exactly what your saying John, but all i was trying to say is i would help him out if i lived closer.. And to me it would be worth it to do it for that amount, as i dont have the overhead some contractors have.. I do masonry work in the better months, and do side jobs in flooring through the winter... Sorry for the confusion...*



yoopernut said:


> Well this thread just made the blood pressure rise to an unseen level.. I have been doing floorcovering for 18yrs and anymore this is the mentality anymore of most people in this trade.Now I did say MOST..... Dont Overpay for crying out loud supplies,insurance,and gas alone will eat ya alive and sorry but I'm not lacing up my boots just to say I worked all day and made no money.. You Get What You Pay For... If u want a $75.00 job then thats probablly what you will end up with and furthermore since I own my own business you guys who are doing it for $75 bucks can you're stealing the supplies from your mon-fri employer and doing these after work. Plumbers and Electricians get the pay they want because they are certified maybe some off these customers should look at hiring quality installers instead of fly by nighters... We are all in this together guys lets get paid for what were worth and we will gain much more respect form the customer by charging a fair competive price. And for all who are still doing this kinda work for nothing "Bust Your ***** Brother" and when your all spent out in 15 yrs for working for nothing the only one you have to blame is "U" "Call The Best Or Suffer Like The Rest" enough said:evil:


*Dude you dont even know me, to start making accusations towards me.. The one that lacks mentality is obviously you for this ridiculous post, and i dont steal from my M-F employer..Sounds like you might be the fly by night installer, as i know there isnt much work past Standish, so i guess you would drive to GR to do that job.. As a matter of fact i'm in great shape, you couldnt hang next to me.... You had the end of your quote right "Suffer like the rest", as is what your doing....ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!!!! Have a great week......*


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

This is starting to sound like a union meeting.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

So did this Person find someone to help? 

This thread went way off...


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok people lets put this to rest once and for all. Here is a breakdown of just the materials for that job. Site unseen.
1) 4x8 sheet of underlayment $11.77
3) Aluminum stair edge trim $ 6.00 ea
1) Quart of adhesive $ 4.00
Mid grade linoleum $ 40.00
1) Aluminum entry trim $ 6.00

Total materials $ 79.77 Without tax

This does not include any wood base trim that may be required or fasteners.
This should make it obvious to all of us. Let's put it to bed.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

we have a bathroom that needs to be done..

we will have underlayment done...


----------

